# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  How the Windsor Boys School is Embracing 3D Printing

## Brian_Krassenstein

For a school dating back to 1908, the UK's Windsor Boys' School has certainly kept up with the times. Product design teacher Phil Hall has recently been working with his 16- and 17-year-old students on two of the school's four 3D printers, utilizing a MakerBot 2 and a MakerBot 2X 3D printer to bring to life objects that the students first design from the ground up using CAD software. With focus on 3D design as well as printing, Hall encourages his students to be familiar with the full range of the technology and has seen impressive results from recent assignments. Read the full article for Hall's perspective on 3D printing's place in schools as well as a closer look at impressive student projects: http://3dprint.com/56742/windsor-boys-school-3d-print/


Below is a look at some of the 3D printed projects from Windsor Boys' School:

----------


## curious aardvark

lmao - 1908, for an english public school is a recent newcomer. 

hell given the fees places like that charge, I'm surprised they haven't bought one of the multi-material objets, rather than just a few ultimakers.

This made me laugh: 


> cannot understand why more schools in the UK are not utilizing this amazing technology,”


Well that's because they're not private schools with lots of money to spend and have to fight tooth and claw for every last penny in their budget. Not to mention that the wealthy parents of public school pupils often donate expensive itesm to the schools. 
Any state school technology teacher would jump at the chance to have 3d printers. Many of them just don't have the budget for it.

And no I've never understood why we in the uk call private schools, public schools. Must be  a reason but I'm buggered if I know what it is :-)

----------


## philhall

Just for information (curious aardvark) The Windsor Boys School is *not a fee paying school*...we are just a regular, run of the mill state comprehensive school open to everyone.
I can't understand what was so funny about my comment regarding not being able to understand why more schools in the UK are not utilizing the technology....we have a small departmental budget (shrinking year on year) but we spend where we believe it will have most impact...we have picked up refurbished printers and were awarded one through a DfE bid...we also have a fantastic PTA who run fundraisers in order to get these things.
So please, just because we may have a 'posh' sounding name do not judge us before you know about us.

----------


## curious aardvark

Guilty as charged on the pre-judging thing. 
my apologies. It just sounds so much like a private school :-) And being uni-sex as well, couldn't see how it would be a state school. 
Or is that also a misnomer, and you do have females  ? 

However that being the case - major kudos to you, you are doing extremely well on a tight budget :-) 
No offence intended :-) 

Some great projects too.

----------

